# X-Touch compact MIDI CC mode



## danbo (Jun 29, 2018)

Anybody using the X-Touch for CC commands? I'm considering it for my CC needs, it has all the elements I need which are buttons, sliders and rotaries. 

My question is for the buttons, say I map them CC 20 and each button is mapped for different values, such as 1,2,3,4 ... This would be for changing articulations. My question is the lights, if I hit the first button which triggers CC20 1 as a trigger, presumably the button lights. Now then I hit the second CC20 2 which lights up presumably, does the first light turn off? 

Otherwise your general thoughts about the compact as a CC controller


----------



## Vartio (Jun 29, 2018)

you can most likely set them to trigger mode (where the light appears only when you press the button and goes away once you stop pressing it), which means it just sends the certain cc value when pressed. Instead of a switch (this is the mode where the light stays on or off). The typical setting where midi buttons light up in switch mode is off=0 on=127 or vice versa or something between if you have good configurator for it, anyways on a switch mode you're dealing with 2 cc values. these are fairly universal settings across most programmable midi controllers.


----------



## danbo (Jun 29, 2018)

Well what I want is when I press a button it _stays_ lit, until another button is pressed which then is lit, but I want a single CC message sent (e.g. change articulation) which is typically trigger mode. Possible? Only having it light up when I press isn't helpful, I already know I'm pressing the button, but I want a reminder of which was pressed.


----------



## DynamicK (Jun 29, 2018)

For that set your buttons to *Toggle* mode. Button stays lit until you press it again. I'm presuming you are on PC and have the editor.


----------



## HeliaVox (Jun 30, 2018)

The Mac software is in beta, I was told if you contact them they’ll send you the link for it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Jun 30, 2018)

Oh really? That’s good to know. I did get it to work on VMware fusion but I haven’t received my unit yet to make sure the usb works, but it should


----------



## MrHStudio (Jun 30, 2018)

The buttons dont do midi cc they are midi notes and not mappable to cc the faders and encoders can do cc

I love mine often switching between midi and Mackie modes depending on wat I am doing. Also when I use it with Logic in midi mode (usually do this with kontakt for orchestra stuff) I have to select ‘bypass all controllers’ in the control surface menu or it doesn’t work properly.


----------



## Copert (Feb 15, 2020)

MrHStudio said:


> I have to select ‘bypass all controllers’ in the control surface menu or it doesn’t work properly.


You´ve just to finish with a monthly headbreaking. Really work.... thank you so much


----------

